# Any Hawaii breeders ?



## i915

Wondering if anyone lives in Hawaii and have tortoise for sale


----------



## daniellenc

You should probably specify the type of tortoise that interests you.


----------



## wellington

We do have several Hawaiian members and a couple of so that breed or used too.


----------



## i915

wellington said:


> We do have several Hawaiian members and a couple of so that breed or used too.



Any contact information please ?


----------



## i915

wellington said:


> We do have several Hawaiian members and a couple of so that breed or used too.



I’m for looking forward anything besides sulcata or leopard. You have any ?


----------



## wellington

I only have leopards.
I don't know of any members that has shipped to Hawaii. 
There are other members that lives in Hawaii that might have some for sale.
Maybe @Tom or @Yvonne G @Markw84 remembers our Hawaiian members that might breed.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Look in the Craig's list for the islands. It works. 1601 Kino Street?


----------



## i915

Will said:


> Look in the Craig's list for the islands. It works. 1601 Kino Street?



Craig only sells sulcata or Leo. Btw what about 1601 kino st ?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

1601 is a little off of the address 1681 Kino Street, a place that posted pretty much the exact same interest as yours in Hawaii's Craig list.


----------



## Yvonne G

i915 said:


> Craig only sells sulcata or Leo. Btw what about 1601 kino st ?


I don't know if you were trying to be funny or if you really didn't understand. "Craig's List" is craigslist.com. It's a place where people buy and sell stuff. Oftentimes there are turtles and tortoises for sale there.

For example, I printed a screen shot for you:


----------



## i915

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know if you were trying to be funny or if you really didn't understand. "Craig's List" is craigslist.com. It's a place where people buy and sell stuff. Oftentimes there are turtles and tortoises for sale there.
> 
> For example, I printed a screen shot for you:
> 
> View attachment 237382



I know what Craigslist is . What I meant is that in Craigslist , especially Hawaii island, people only sells sulcata or leopard ( Sri Star as well. But had been reported recently for unhealthy tortoise ) I haven’t seen anybody selling other types of tortoise besides sulcata or leopard.


----------



## i915

Will said:


> 1601 is a little off of the address 1681 Kino Street, a place that posted pretty much the exact same interest as yours in Hawaii's Craig list.



Yeah. Because it’s just me. I posted it couple times and no one respond it yet. I knew you gonna talk about that.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

i915 said:


> I know what Craigslist is . What I meant is that in Craigslist , especially Hawaii island, people only sells sulcata or leopard ( Sri Star as well. But had been reported recently for unhealthy tortoise ) I haven’t seen anybody selling other types of tortoise besides sulcata or leopard.


Use the choices as Yvonne used them, Hawaii > Tortoise > Community > If you use for sale, you'l get a different set of results with some overlap.


----------



## i915

Will said:


> Use the choices as Yvonne used them, Hawaii > Tortoise > Community > If you use for sale, you'l get a different set of results with some overlap.



Tbh. Ive used all the choices from Craigslist. Still the same. Especially community options, I’ve checked it up everyday but only fewer people have tortoise for sale and mostly SCT or Leo. Like what I have mentioned to YG. There’s one guy selling the Star tortoise for $500 but turn out many people reported him at the Craigslist as a Fraud for some reasons.


----------

